# Selling Our 2005 21Rs Outback



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Asking $14,000 or OBO. We used it for 6 months and now it just sits by the side of our house. Wife says to get rid of it. Has brand new tires from the (recall?) and the refrig had the plate put on. Lots of new misc extras also...we are located in Mary Esther,FL. Call 850-642-0678.


----------

